

Untitled Dice: Run a Bitcoin Dice Casino on GitHub Pages - hobby_body
https://github.com/untitled-dice/untitled-dice.github.io

======
th0br0
A platform that uses consecutive app ids which are pure integers and which you
can actually crash (as in, service returns {error: "INTERNAL_ERROR"} if you
provide an app id > INT64_MAX ) isn't really trustworthy from my point of
view...

~~~
hobby_body
To be fair, the server isn't crashing, it's sending a 500 instead of a 404,
but that needs to be fixed. Thanks. :)

~~~
hobby_body
(Fixed)

------
qwerty565432
huyplzda sasi slona

